# Relabel using solvent vinyl heat press



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

We're thinking of offering our contract customers the option for relabeling their shirts. Because so many of them require fast turn around times and don't want to add too much to their wholesale costs, I'm considering doing some samples this week on our own branded tees using our solvent printer (Mimaki CJV) and some Sihl 3197 T-Printz fabric heat transfer material.

The Mimaki already does print-and-cut, so I can knock out hundreds of tags quickly and cheaply. Our net cost on these is about $2 per square foot gross coverage, so even with some bleed between labels, a 2" x 2" label would have a cost of about $0.08 a piece, round it up to a dime.

These would be full color (if they want), and it's very thin material (1.9 mil) plus it's a heat melt vinyl so it has a really good hand feel, not like most heat transfer material.

It's just 10 seconds at 375 degree to adhere it to the shirt (time that can be spent removing the next shirt's tear away tag). Even with placement and removal, we can knock out 2 shirts a minute without much concern, let's call it 120 shirts per hour.

I'd likely charge $0.50-$1.00 per shirt to do this -- also much cheaper than sewing a new tag on there.

Optionally, we could even attach them at the hem line or inside the shirt above the hem line. Lots of options.

Anyone else ever attempt the same process? Yes, I did some searches -- no hits.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Here is one recent thread about using a heat press, but it doesn't discuss using the solvent heat melt vinyl.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

You can do the relabeling with almost any of the heat transfer digital vinyls. I relabel shirts with either our solutions opaque or quickprint products.


----------

